# Colbie Caillat



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

One of my favorite pop singers of today. She composes her own music and plays guitar and sings. Just heavenly.









Any other fans here?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

A really beautiful video for one of her ballads:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Such a lovely voice... her latest album cover looks very good to me


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Her latest video is quite exemplary.


----------

